# Have I killed my gaggia carezza!



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

So I bought some puly cleaner de-scaler for my gaggia carezza

I also replaced the group gasket and shower screen.

All seemed to go well, except now, the water coming from the shower head comes out milky until it settles, even after running about five tanks of water through the machine.

Also now there appears to be water leakage from around the bottom of the boiler, as water is escaping along the outside edge of the part you lock the portafilter into

Almost as if the descaler has destroyed the seal at the bottom of the boiler.

Any help appreciated!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Worth knowing that water out of the steam wand comes out clear

From brew head, it starts cloudy but then goes clear after a few seconds. But there seems to be evidenceofsmall particles. Has the puly just screwed the inside of my boiler?


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Assuming you mean this stuff. Yeah, not good.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Descaler-Baby-Puly-Cleaner-Sachets/dp/B002EJ6EHS

Don't think I ever descaled my classic when I had it. Though if I had it for longer,

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gaggia-21001682-Descaler-Decalcifier/dp/B003FO1340


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Yeah I used that stuff... Found plenty accounts of others using it on classics etc. the clOudiness I was getting seems just to be very small bubbles, it clears within a few seconds and is having no effect on the taste of the coffee.

I do think its the result of too aggressive a descaler. I think it's caused the inside surface of the boiler to be uneven and cause gas particles to build up on the inside wall. So probably meansi have a finite lifespan on this one.

No matter.. Been wanting to swap it out for a classic anyway!


----------

